# Ware's Lawn



## Ware

Like most of us, I'm a little ahead of where I usually am this time of year. I finished last season at 0.750" HOC (bench), and I've spent the last couple weekends verticutting and scalping down to 0.350". I am pleased with the way it looks and I am looking forward to green-up. I'll post updates in this thread as the season progresses.


----------



## Redtenchu

Great start, really looks smooth and level!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Great start, really looks smooth and level!


+1


----------



## Iriasj2009

Real smooth and clean cut! Nice. What's your mowing schedule for now? Let her grow for a bit?!


----------



## lagerman72

Looking good already Ware, tan, green or tan-greenish!


----------



## SGrabs33

Looks great and you can already see quite a bit of green. It looks like the worms are loving it too!


----------



## Ware

Thanks guys. I did a major leveling project last spring, so I am enjoying a much smoother lawn. I plan to start the season around 0.375" and then see where it goes. I'd like to maintain at 0.500" or less all season, but will ultimately settle for anything under the max HOC of my reel mower. :lol:



SGrabs33 said:


> Looks great and you can already see quite a bit of green. It looks like the worms are loving it too!


Funny you mention the worms... I think the birds might be loving it more. Word got around quick that it's easy to find worms in 0.350" bermuda.


----------



## Wes

Ware said:


> Thanks guys. I did a major leveling project last spring, so I am enjoying a much smoother lawn. I plan to start the season around 0.375" and then see where it goes. I'd like to maintain at 0.500" or less all season, but will ultimately settle for anything under the max HOC of my reel mower. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great and you can already see quite a bit of green. It looks like the worms are loving it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention the worms... I think the birds might be loving it more. Word got around quick that it's easy to find worms in 0.350" bermuda.
Click to expand...

Just remember, they are eating your worms and likely depositing weed seeds. My heaviest infestations of Poa is always under the trees.


----------



## Ware

One of my absolute favorite times to be on my lawn is after dark, with the patio lights on and a little light from the street. The imperfections seem to melt away and it looks like carpet. I like to walk around on it with a good cigar and just relax. It's hard to capture, but I snapped this photo a little bit ago.

HOC is currently 0.350" and I'm about 75% green. It's not at 100% fill yet - I did an aggressive verticut (in 2 directions) a few weeks ago.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wow, that does look awesome! I love the whole setup there.


----------



## AdamC

Looking good Ware. Look forward to more updates!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Wow Your back lawn looks awesome! Great pic!


----------



## lagerman72

Looks great! I feel the same way early morning when there is still dew on the lawn and it's nice and quiet out. Great time to lawn look at low grass :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

lagerman72 said:


> Looks great! I feel the same way early morning when there is still dew on the lawn and it's nice and quiet out. Great time to lawn look at low grass :thumbup:


+1. To me there is nothing more relaxing than waking up early on the weekend and drinking coffee and watching the sprinklers water a short cut lawn.

Another advantage to cutting short is you can see all the imperfections.


----------



## Ware

I got a cut in this afternoon ahead of the rain - you can see it in the sky in the last photo. HOC is 0.350". Green-up has stalled a little, but no complaints. 

 

 ​


----------



## Redtenchu

Looking Great!


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Looking Great!


Especially that strip between you and you neighbor :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice!!!


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Great!
> 
> 
> 
> Especially that strip between you and you neighbor :lol:
Click to expand...

So here's the story on that... I was mowing 2 passes on the outside of my sidewalk (down and back), but when I located my property pins for the upcoming irrigation project, I was basically cutting about a pass and a half over onto their side. They don't live here (I actually mow their lawn), so it's cool, but I decided I should stop reel mowing that extra pass. 

​


----------



## gijoe4500

Awesome. That also means that ugly manhole isn't on your property!


----------



## atc4usmc

nice looking lawn....lots of hard work evident in the pics!


----------



## Ware

Just adding this photo here... HOC is 1/2".


----------



## jbrown

Looks great Ware!

JB


----------



## Ware

Still waiting on the back yard to recover. To its credit, it looked like a beach 2.5 weeks ago...


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Still waiting on the back yard to recover. To its credit, it looked like a beach 2.5 weeks ago...


Yeah it was heavy back there. It's coming along nicely though!


----------



## Ware

Reviving this thread from page 5...

I'm still maintaining at 1/2". The irrigation trenches are all finally almost filled in. We're having a party at the house next weekend, but after that I plan to level up the trenches again with sand. I expect a quicker recovery because the Bermuda will just need to grow up through the sand this time - versus across the bare trenches.

Everything is finally getting back to where I want it to be... which means I need to start thinking about what my next project will be. :lol:


----------



## Concretestorm

Wow!
That is gorgeous. Great work, Ware.


----------



## J_nick

I have an idea for a project :twisted:


----------



## ahartzell

aaaaand I thought my yard was looking decent :shock:


----------



## MedozK

Looks great! The sprinkler trenches are almost completely gone.


----------



## wardconnor

Very very nice there Ware


----------



## Ware

I finally took the JD 220E out on its maiden cut this evening - it's a different animal than my Toro GM1000, but it went really well.

I really need to get motivated to top those irrigation trenches off with sand one more time... it's just so dang hot. :bandit:


----------



## southernguy311

Would like to hear some more thoughts on the first experience with the 220E


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> Would like to hear some more thoughts on the first experience with the 220E


Initial thoughts... It's a larger/longer machine than the Toro GM1000. I think I need to do some adjustments - like raising the handlebars a bit. I also plan to take up some slack in the limit chains on the rear of the cutting unit. I think they are set to allow maximum travel, but I had a hard time lifting high enough to get the rear roller off the ground for 180-degree turns.

Oh, and it is MUCH quieter than the Toro. I'm partial to the Honda engine. :thumbup:

ETA: It also has an operator presence bail that my Toro doesn't have. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but it does make stopping forward motion a little easier.


----------



## wardconnor

Beautiful lawn there.

Can you please show some pictures of the irrigation trenches? I would like to see what they currently look like being a southern grass and all.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Beautiful lawn there.
> 
> Can you please show some pictures of the irrigation trenches? I would like to see what they currently look like being a southern grass and all.


For sure, I will snap some tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## lagerman72

Lawn is looking good! I'm still getting used to my 220E and am finally getting more comfortable with it. The beast takes a lil while to tame, no doubt about that!


----------



## AdamC

Looking good Ware. Making me really look forward to our growing season!


----------



## Txmx583

Wow, yard is looking epic!!!!! I now know what my goal for 2018 is!!!!!!


----------



## Ware

I ordered two tons of masonry sand for delivery tomorrow to address irrigation trenches and some other problem areas. Cost is $90 ($65 delivery + $25 sand). I was tempted to order more because the sand component is so small, but the heat/humidity is just brutal right now.

This is my lawn reacting to bulk sand...


----------



## Ware

:bandit:


----------



## wardconnor

Nuff said


----------



## Ware

I was hoping to do some leveling today, but a 30% chance of rain turned into 1.56". :roll:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I was hoping to do some leveling today, but a 30% chance of rain turned into 1.56". :roll:


How is the pile of sand holding up in the rain?


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> I was hoping to do some leveling today, but a 30% chance of rain turned into 1.56". :roll:


Dang!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to do some leveling today, but a 30% chance of rain turned into 1.56". :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the pile of sand holding up in the rain?
Click to expand...

Better than you would think. It didn't all wash out into the street or anything, but the pile is obviously really wet now. It sort of worked out because I'm under the weather today. I went out a bit ago and shoveled half of it over onto the one side of the driveway so my wife can park in the garage again. I think I'm just going to take my time with it.

On the bright side, the lawn is really popping! The Bermuda loves this heat/humidity.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> On the bright side, the lawn is really popping! The Bermuda loves this heat/humidity.


It does look great!


----------



## high leverage

I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?

I'm two season in on mine with exponential improvement. I started with a lawn full of Crabgrass and Dallisgrass to something respectable. Some would consider it the best in the neighborhood but it doesn't hold a candle to your fine specimen.


----------



## wardconnor

high leverage said:


> I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?
> 
> .... but it doesn't hold a candle to your fine specimen.


 This I agree with. His lawn is what what were all aiming for in relative terms.


----------



## Ware

high leverage said:


> I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?
> 
> I'm two season in on mine with exponential improvement. I started with a lawn full of Crabgrass and Dallisgrass to something respectable. Some would consider it the best in the neighborhood but it doesn't hold a candle to your fine specimen.


It is FAR from perfect, but I started getting serious about the lawn in 2011 - I was mowing with a rotary, but following weed control and bermuda care guides from the University of Arkansas. I won _yard of the month_ in 2012 (the season after this photo was taken), but it's strange because I haven't won it since, despite working much harder. :lol:










I got my first reel in 2013 - a Tru-Cut C27. I think I was maintaining somewhere around 0.75" in this photo...










Grad school, a baby, and a major role change at work had me mostly sidelined in 2014 and 2015. I was still doing all the right things with regard to weed control, cultural practices, landscape improvements, etc, but I did go back to a rotary mower during that time.

I got my first greens mower (a 2009 Toro Greensmaster 1000) and did my first major leveling project in 2016:










I finally broke down and had an irrigation system installed this spring, and followed that up with another leveling project back in May. The sand I had delivered on Friday is to address some additional settling of the irrigation trenches and some other problem areas.










All that to say this - it's a lot of work, but there is no wizardry involved. Like a lot of things in life, your level of success is only predetermined by your level of effort. It sounds like you're definitely on the right track. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?
> 
> I'm two season in on mine with exponential improvement. I started with a lawn full of Crabgrass and Dallisgrass to something respectable. Some would consider it the best in the neighborhood but it doesn't hold a candle to your fine specimen.
> 
> 
> 
> It is FAR from perfect,.......
> 
> ...... but I won _yard of the month_ in 2012 (the season after this photo was taken), but it's strange because I haven't won it since, despite working much harder.
Click to expand...

The better our lawns become and the more lawn geeky we become the more we see the small imperfections.

Such a great write up. Good back story for those of us not around for the "good old days." (you decide what that implies)

This pic of your lawn with rotary is very nice as is. It's not a reel low lawn but it's strangely very easy on the eyes. I really like that picture a lot.

Really cool to see the progression over the years.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Great write up Ware!! I too like the progression of the lawn and the pics that went with it.


----------



## Ware

I finally got started on the irrigation trench leveling. The tool I'm using is a 48" Leveling Rake. I should have take a better 'before' picture, but what I'm dealing with is just some general settling from the irrigation install earlier this spring. The bermuda has grown over all the trenches, but the settling is like having little greens mower speed bumps all over the lawn.










I just generously shoveled some sand onto the trenches, then went to work with the leveling rake...




























The 48" Leveling Rake would be great for working sand across the whole lawn, but it's probably a little overkill for touching up these trenches. They are available in different sizes - I think I've seen them in widths of ~28-48".


----------



## ahartzell

I want a leveling rake so bad. Looking great! Is it just me (or angle) or is there some washboarding on that small side?


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> I want a leveling rake so bad. Looking great! Is it just me (or angle) or is there some washboarding on that small side?


Good eye. Based on the spacing, I am currently diagnosing it as bobbing...

​
...most likely due to a combination of grain and mowing in the same (East-West) direction too often. My plan is to verticut in the next couple of weeks to try to correct the issue. I will report back. :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

I only notice because my entire yard looked like that with the fiskars mower and it was ANNOYING. I figured it was the low clip rate. No way to fix it when speed of reel is directly tied to how fast the wheels are going. So if I slow my walking speed the reel slowed too. Only other option was raising HOC and I wasn't about to do that.


----------



## Ware

I verticut the lawn with my Classen TR-20 w/slicing blades this weekend. It helped me remove quite a bit of material from my 1/2" bermuda. Today I hope to finish up filling the irrigation trenches with sand and drop some fertilizer.


----------



## J_nick

What HOC did you have the verticutter set at? Looks good :clapping:


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> What HOC did you have the verticutter set at? Looks good :clapping:


The manual says the notch I am using is about 1/2" depth with the slicing blades - which makes sense because I am just barely scratching into the ground in most places on my 1/2" turf.


----------



## Redtenchu

Nice, can't wait to see it recovered again.


----------



## Ware

I had more sand than I needed, so things got a little crazy this afternoon... After I filled the trenches, I shoveled most of the leftover sand (I kept one Gorilla Cart load) over the lawn and hit it with the drag mat, which combed up a little more plant material...












































So I gave it another cut (which filled another 33 gallon trash bag with clippings) and spread some 12-6-6 (50% slow) with micronutrients at a rate of about 0.85lbs of N per thousand. I will irrigate tomorrow morning, and probably several more times this week.


























I wasn't planning on anything this extreme, but I needed to do something with the extra sand and the verticut lawn took it really well. I was surprised by how much plant material I removed from the lawn - despite not dropping below my normal 0.50" HOC. After the verticut (before the sand), the lawn really looked scalped at 0.50" - which I think is a good indication that the mower was sort of floating on the turf before the verticut.

The back and side yard are very smooth now, but I think the trenches in the front yard might need to be touched up one more time. I'll make that decision after it recovers.

I got a lot of strange looks from people driving by today. :lol:


----------



## ahartzell

Lawn looks great. I'm jealous Of verticutter and sand :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Looks fantastic. Not so beachy this round.


----------



## Spammage

Looks great Ware! Can't wait to see it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ware

It still has a way to go, but looks a lot better than it did a week ago today...


----------



## Txmx583

Looking awesome man!!!! I'm afraid to ask, but what does the verticut do? I could Google it but would rather hear from someone that actually uses one. Can't wait to lvl my yard next year!!!


----------



## wardconnor

Txmx583 said:


> Looking awesome man!!!! I'm afraid to ask, but what does the verticut do? I could Google it but would rather hear from someone that actually uses one. Can't wait to lvl my yard next year!!!


I'll let someone else tackle this one but long story short it thins out lawn. Removes thatch layer. Lawn grows better because thatch layer is less. Not so much spider web thatch layer. Water gets to roots easier because it's not so dense.


----------



## Txmx583

Ok cool. I bought a greenworks dethatched this spring and that thing is amazing!! I'm sure it doesn't do exactly what a verticut does but will probably serve the same purpose for me at least.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, I used it to thin the canopy. The bermuda was getting a little too thick/puffy - to the point where I was getting some bobbing due to the mower floating on top of the turf.

Here is a great video that SimonR made about grooming and verticutting...


----------



## Txmx583

Awesome!!! Thanks!! Always down for a good lawn video!!


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks!! Always down for a good lawn video!!


Be sure and subscribe to his channel. He is a member here (SimonR), but this time of year is their off season in Australia.


----------



## Txmx583

Great.... Now I want a verticut machine...... &#128528;&#128299; His yard is bad *** also!!! #goals


----------



## Ware

Snapped this photo on my way out this morning...










This was 10 days ago after the verticut and sand...


----------



## J_nick

Looking good Ware :thumbsup:


----------



## lagerman72

Really nice, great job!


----------



## SGrabs33

That's a crazy change for only 10 days. Looks great!


----------



## kds

I really admire your edges, man!


----------



## wardconnor

Irrigation trenches almost a thing if the past. All good things take time.


----------



## Txmx583

Awesome!!! Your yard is like the wolverine!!! Almost heals instantly haha


----------



## csbutler

Thats one good looking lawn.


----------



## Ware

Thanks guys. It's far from perfect, but I'll keep working at it.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Thanks guys. It's far from perfect, but I'll keep working at it.


Yep, at least a blade or two from perfect. Long way to go yet... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware

I couldn't leave well enough alone... I will be going out of town for a few days, so I decided to pick up a 1/2 yard scoop of sand on the way home today, verticut in one direction, scalp to 0.375", and top the irrigation trenches off one more time.

I got the sand on the ground before dark, but I'll have to wait until morning to rake it in.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> I couldn't leave well enough alone...


As one of our members down under says " Treat it mean, keep it green"


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't leave well enough alone...
> 
> 
> 
> As one of our members down under says " Treat it mean, keep it green"
Click to expand...

Ha, I was actually thinking about that this afternoon as I was scalping. This should set me up to finish the season strong at 1/2" HOC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

I'm sure my neighbors (and some of you) probably think I've lost my mind...


----------



## Txmx583

If we're not improving, we're going backwards!!! Great work Ware!!! Always moving the bar up, I like it!!


----------



## wardconnor

Yeah.. You've definitely lost your mind. Grass nerd &#129299;


----------



## Tellycoleman

lol lol
My neighbors are always telling me why don't I leave my lawn alone sometimes.
When crabgrass started pressuring and growing all they could say was how nice my lawn looked. Grrrrrrr
Now its Why did you kill all your pretty grass? Or you shoulda went with tall fescue. 
Or the farm down the road has some hay for cheap why dont you use that?
I hate armatures.

Very nice lawn. Something to inspire for.

Oh how many times does that make this season?


----------



## Txmx583

Lol


----------



## Spammage

LOL, you definitely know you've gone off the deep end when people on this site think you are nuts. :wacko:


----------



## jayhawk

deserves a meme with Christopher Walken ..._got a fever, and the only prescription is more sand_. :lol:


----------



## Txmx583

Lmao nice!!


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> I'm sure my neighbors (and some of you) probably think I've lost my mind...


Did you level the sand with a drag mat or level rake? Just wondering if you more or less put the sand along the trenches and leveled with rake or if you did entire yard, used a drag mat and sand just settled into those trenches.

I'm thinking of verticutting and sanding again with drag mat (as opposed to a DIY pallet).


----------



## Ware

Leveling rake. Just the trenches.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> Leveling rake. Just the trenches.


Think mine is still a LITTLE too lumpy for spot leveling with rake.


----------



## Ware

I still have a little sand showing in places, but these photos are exactly one week apart... verticut, scalped to 3/8", and leveled my irrigation trenches with sand before leaving for vacation, then resumed mowing at 1/2" when I returned home today. Lawn was under full PGR control.

My single-doubles aren't as pronounced as Connor's. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Those pesky trenches.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm late to the thread, but the lawn is simply awesome. _If_ there were ever a season for autopilot, next year will be it.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> ..._If_ there were ever a season for autopilot, next year will be it.


Thanks, I'm hoping that will be the case. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I ran the single-doubles again... :bandit:


----------



## wardconnor

^I like


----------



## Cavan806

Man... I love seeing pics of your lawn.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler

Ware said:


> I ran the single-doubles again... :bandit:


Beautiful lawn, great job! Love the pattern, i've tried that once before but found it very difficult to nail the placement down on the passes and ended up with a lot of miscuts areas or missed overlaps. I guess it helps if you already have a good solid stripe definition as a reference when you mow...Looks awesome Ware!


----------



## Stro3579

Looks Sweet!!! Do you have to double cut a row in order to achieve this?


----------



## wardconnor

Stro3579 said:


> Looks Sweet!!! Do you have to double cut a row in order to achieve this?


Yes you do. If your doing double anything you have to double pass on a row. My personal favorite as now is the double single.

You should try it on with your new love GM1600


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> ...You should try it on with your new love GM1600


That's actually what I used, and it makes those doubles extra fat. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should try it on with your new love GM1600
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually what I used, and it makes those doubles extra fat. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I had a feeling something looked a little extra fat there. I was not aware that you had a GM1600. What else do you have up your sleeve?


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...You should try it on with your new love GM1600
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually what I used, and it makes those doubles extra fat. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

  ...and we haven't seen a post about this yet? :twisted:


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> I had a feeling something looked a little extra fat there. I was not aware that you had a GM1600. What else do you have up your sleeve?


I haven't said anything - I didn't want someone to turn me in for animal reel mower hoarding.

This was a quick sketch, so someone double check this, but I think this is basically how I'm mowing the single-doubles... the start point and direction can differ, but this should give you an idea...


----------



## wardconnor

Yeah this is how I do it. If you are not paying attention closely its easy to screw it up.


----------



## J_nick

Yep I was going to try single doubles. Screwed up on the very first double, ended up just doing singles


----------



## Ware

A few more from today... expecting some rain tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

Mower looks great!!!!! But needs a TLF Sticker on that black cover!! &#129304;&#127995;&#127482;&#127480;


----------



## wardconnor

What here just one second.... I still see those transport axles. You must love running into objects with them.


----------



## Redtenchu

Txmx583 said:


> Mower looks great!!!!! But needs a TLF Sticker on that black cover!! 🤘🏻🇺🇸


+1


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mower looks great!!!!! But needs a TLF Sticker on that black cover!! 🤘🏻🇺🇸
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

You guys are probably right.



wardconnor said:


> What here just one second.... I still see those transport axles. You must love running into objects with them.


I am _really_ careful. I haven't had time to remove them.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mower looks great!!!!! But needs a TLF Sticker on that black cover!! 🤘🏻🇺🇸
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are probably right.
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What here just one second.... I still see those transport axles. You must love running into objects with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am _really_ careful. I haven't had time to remove them.
Click to expand...

Looks Great Ware!! Is it hard to remove the transport axles? I have been trimming with my Tru cut and cutting with GM1600. The Tru cut is cutting a little lower on one side for some reason and it's noticeable on the lawn. I would prefer to use the GM over all


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Looks Great Ware!! Is it hard to remove the transport axles? I have been trimming with my Tru cut and cutting with GM1600. The Tru cut is cutting a little lower on one side for some reason and it's noticeable on the lawn. I would prefer to use the GM over all.


Thanks! Here is a post dfw wrote about removing the transport axles.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Great Ware!! Is it hard to remove the transport axles? I have been trimming with my Tru cut and cutting with GM1600. The Tru cut is cutting a little lower on one side for some reason and it's noticeable on the lawn. I would prefer to use the GM over all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here is a post dfw wrote about removing the transport axles.
Click to expand...

This is easy... Just do not forget that one of them is reverse threaded. No matter how hard you crank on it..... its not coming off. Do not ask me how I know.


----------



## Ware

Some video from my cut this evening...

https://youtu.be/aGVXb2LSmqg


----------



## jayhawk

That's awesome.

So engaging the drive, engages the reel?


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> So engaging the drive, engages the reel?


Yes, but there is also a quick-throw lever down on the right side of the cutting unit that disengages the reel for transport.


----------



## J_nick

That's how my JD is too. Reel and drive roller are couple together with a level to disengage the reel for transport. It's not like a TruCut where the reel can spin all the time.


----------



## Ware

Yes, on a greens mower the reel and drive are geared together so that the mower maintains a constant clip rate.


----------



## Txmx583

Interesting... I'm wanting to learn more about these greens mowers, I'll prob try and get a used one someday.. do they just ride around on the big steel roller? Thats now it looks from what I've seen... Guessing the concrete won't mess them up?


----------



## Txmx583

Bad *** video!! Now I want a greens mower even more... Thanks Ware..... Lol


----------



## wardconnor

Great video.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Awesome video ware. On my Jacobsen, you can engage just the reel and push or pull the mower around without engaging the wheels. This is a great feature which makes it easier to get in odd spaces.


----------



## lagerman72

Great video! Do you find the Toro easier to use than the JD? I keep thinking about selling mine to change from a "floating" head to a fixed head.


----------



## Cavan806

Awesome Video. It really shows just how smooth your lawn really is. If I tried that the video would make everyone feel sea sick from all the bumping around. HA !


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Great video! Do you find the Toro easier to use than the JD? I keep thinking about selling mine to change from a "floating" head to a fixed head.


Yes, I think so. It is a little more compact front to back, and I feel like it's easier to lift and turn the fixed head Toro's.


----------



## Ware

My neighbor is having the tree removed from her back yard. I have mixed feelings about it - it was a nice looking large tree, but the bermudagrass in my back yard will get more direct morning sunlight now.


----------



## Ware

She had it removed because it is sweet gum tree and it makes a giant mess every year:


----------



## csbutler

Ware said:


> the bermudagrass in my back yard will get more direct morning sunlight now.


I've been wanting to put a tree or two in my yard but I'm nervous about shading out my bermuda. Might end up going with a short crape myrtle.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Personally, I would have been over there fueling up the chainsaws and providing water for the arborists to remove that god-forsaken abomination called a sweet gum tree. The only worse tree is a chestnut tree, and we had one of those at our old house. My daughter found out the hard way why I told her to wear her shoes if she went on that side of the house. The hulls fall to the ground, and turn brown, and harden. They're like needles, and break off in your foot, and you have a histamine reaction to them. On a pain scale, it's about a 7-10, whereas sweet gum balls are about a 4-10.


----------



## Ware

Still doing okay... looking forward to fall...


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Ware said:


> Still doing okay... looking forward to fall...


Shouldn't you say that you are looking forward to mowing all winter with the rye overseeding?😁


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Shouldn't you say that you are looking forward to mowing all winter with the rye overseeding?😁


Looking at the forecast, that project should kick off a week from today. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Ware said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you say that you are looking forward to mowing all winter with the rye overseeding?😁
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the forecast, that project should kick off a week from today. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm excited for the results. I think I'm going to start a yard dye thread for those of us that want a break where we can rate and review different dyes.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you say that you are looking forward to mowing all winter with the rye overseeding?😁
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the forecast, that project should kick off a week from today. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Will not come soon enough for the rest of us.


----------



## ahartzell

Yea....after watching that video it's obvious my yard needs another oh....10 yards of sand :lol:

If I put a GoPro on my mower like that everyone would be nauseated watching it.


----------



## Ware

A few photos from the yesterday...

I caught a gopher in the back yard - I had missed it a couple times with the trap, and I was leaving town for a work trip this morning, so catching it before I left was a big relief:










I also got some PGR and fertilizer down, and got a cut in at 1/2". I got off to a rough start this year with the irrigation install, but I am pretty pleased with the way things have turned out. There is definitely some room for improvement, but there is always next year. :thumbup:




























I've used this fertilizer a couple times this year. It's a 12-6-6 with some micronutrients. It's not cheap, but I really like the 12% N because I can spread a whole bag on my ~7k lawn and be under 1lb N per k.


----------



## Txmx583

Yard looks amazing Ware!! Can't wait to get to work on mine next spring!! My first level should make a massive difference.


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> Yard looks amazing Ware!! Can't wait to get to work on mine next spring!! My first level should make a massive difference.


Thanks! Leveling makes a HUGE difference and is VERY addictive. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yard looks amazing Ware!! Can't wait to get to work on mine next spring!! My first level should make a massive difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Leveling makes a HUGE difference and is *VERY addictive*. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I second this.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Killer lawn Ware! That looks great. It's these kind of pictures I share with my wife when I tell her I have a lot of work to do! She doesn't get it but o'well.


----------



## Ware

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Killer lawn Ware! That looks great. It's these kind of pictures I share with my wife when I tell her I have a lot of work to do! She doesn't get it but o'well.


Thanks! It is a lot of work, but I find it very rewarding.

Hang in there - she will eventually embrace it.

It's my 3 year old daughter I worry about - she thinks playing on 1/2" grass is normal. :lol:


----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer lawn Ware! That looks great. It's these kind of pictures I share with my wife when I tell her I have a lot of work to do! She doesn't get it but o'well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is a lot of work, but I find it very rewarding.
> 
> Hang in there - she will eventually embrace it.
> 
> It's my 3 year old daughter I worry about - she thinks playing on 1/2" grass is normal. :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes she will. After she sees what's happening, let it go for a couple of days and see what she has to say.


----------



## Ware

The Women's Community League named us _Yard of the Month_ for October. :yahoo:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> The Women's Community League named us _Yard of the Month_ for October. :yahoo:


Congrats! Well deserved :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

:thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

You deserve it. It always looks top notch.


----------



## Tellycoleman

What do you edge your yard with?
and how often


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> What do you edge your yard with?
> and how often


I use an edger attachment for my Maruyama powerhead. Stihl, Echo, etc. have a similar version for their attachment systems. They are usually available in both a curved and a straight shaft model. I prefer the curved shaft because it offsets the edger head and allows you to comfortably walk on the paved surface next to whatever you're edging (see image below).

I like to edge every time I mow to keep a nice crisp edge, but sometimes I will skip it and edge after every other cut. If you keep a nice edge established, it's much easier to maintain. I can edge _almost_ as fast as I can walk if I don't let it get out of control - so it really only takes a few minutes to edge my lawn.


----------



## Fishnugget

Awesome lawn Ware,

I too was wondering how you got that edge so clean and tight. Thanks for posting that information.

Your front yard is the standard for how I want my lawn to look. I am going to show your lawn pics to my wife so she can see how a well kept lawn should look like.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> I can edge _almost_ as fast as I can walk if I don't let it get out of control - so it really only takes a few minutes to edge my lawn.


Oh heck no. I haven't edged since I was a teenager, I would need to go at a snails pace :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> The Women's Community League named us _Yard of the Month_ for October. :yahoo:


They misspelled year on the sign.

If you won October with Bermuda grass, who won in July? Someone with TTTF?


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> They misspelled year on the sign.
> 
> If you won October with Bermuda grass, who won in July? Someone with TTTF?


 :lol: Thanks


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware, I'm so jealous right now. I won't ever get to that level, but you guys inspire me to do better. Anyways, look what just came in.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> The Women's Community League named us _Yard of the Month_ for October. :yahoo:


you let them stick a sign in your yard?!? :lol:


----------



## Jericho574

Movingshrub said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Women's Community League named us _Yard of the Month_ for October. :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They misspelled year on the sign.
> 
> If you won October with Bermuda grass, who won in July? Someone with TTTF?
Click to expand...

I think it's obvious what's going on here...Apparently Augusta National is somehow zoned as part of your neighborhood.

It's almost comedic to think you haven't won every month.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> you let them stick a sign in your yard?!? :lol:


Free aeration. 



Jericho574 said:


> I think it's obviously what's going on here...Apparently Augusta National is somehow zoned as part of your neighborhood.
> 
> It's almost comedic to think you haven't won every month.


I think the last time I won was in 2013. :?


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> I think the last time I won was in 2013. :?


The selection committee either likes the looks of moderately maintained 3.5 inch bermuda, or they thought you had artificial turf installed. I seriously doubt anyone in the hood is beating that.


----------



## Txmx583

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last time I won was in 2013. :?
> 
> 
> 
> The selection committee either likes the looks of moderately maintained 3.5 inch bermuda, or they thought you had artificial turf installed. I seriously doubt anyone in the hood is beating that.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Ware

Here are some shots from my patio extension in May 2015. It's not really the concrete I want to show, but how absolutely terrible the lawn looked. There was basically a two year window where life got really busy (MBA, baby, etc) and all I did with the lawn was rotary mow and basic weed control. It was really pathetic, but I got it whipped back into shape. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Even at that I am sure it was in the top 90% of most lawns in America.

Ya... I would say you whipped it back into shape all right.


----------



## gatormac2112

That gives me hope that I can whip my mess into shape!


----------



## Suaverc118

wardconnor said:


> Even at that I am sure it was in the top 90% of most lawns in America.
> 
> Ya... I would say you whipped it back into shape all right.


That's beautiful. What did you plant against the fence??


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> That's beautiful. What did you plant against the fence??


Loropetalum, Sky Pencil Holly, Dwarf Firepower Nandina, Acadiana Holly, and a bunch of Variegated Liriope.


----------



## William

Ware said:


> Here are some shots from my patio extension in May 2015. It's not really the concrete I want to show, but how absolutely terrible the lawn looked. There was basically a two year window where life got really busy (MBA, baby, etc) and all I did with the lawn was rotary mow and basic weed control. It was really pathetic, but I got it whipped back into shape. :thumbup:


Did you pour and excavate yourself? How hard was it if you did?


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Did you pour and excavate yourself? How hard was it if you did?


I did the dirt/prep work, but hired out the concrete/masonry work - the concrete had to be wheelbarrowed into the back yard.


----------



## Ware

It was 70°F and overcast this morning, so I gave the front a double cut. We're expecting upwards of 2" of rain tonight.

It still looks pretty good, but I can tell the end is near.


----------



## Ware

So I went out to give the front yard a trim after work and noticed someone missed the corner... by a lot. :sad:

On the bright side, you can see how the reel low bermuda is holding up after two nights in the mid-20's last weekend. It is a little sad, but doing much better than the rest of the neighborhood. I cut the little island you see on the corner with a rotary - same grass, but it is mostly dormant.


----------



## wardconnor

Cars and finely manicured turf do not mix.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## pennstater2005

Your beautiful grass angered him and so he attempted to take it out.


----------



## scarlso2

I've seen a few other folks on the forum showing the reel cut grass staying green longer than surrounding grass.... Why is that? Is it just overall healthier from the clean cut all season?


----------



## raldridge2315

scarlso2 said:


> I've seen a few other folks on the forum showing the reel cut grass staying green longer than surrounding grass.... Why is that? Is it just overall healthier from the clean cut all season?


That's an interesting question. I've seen some say that the lower cut allows more sunlight to get to the soil and keeping it warmer. That sounds like a reasonable argument. Other thoughts??


----------



## Suaverc118

I would assume the longer the cut the more the "trunk" is exposed vs the plant of the grass??


----------



## MasterMech

raldridge2315 said:


> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few other folks on the forum showing the reel cut grass staying green longer than surrounding grass.... Why is that? Is it just overall healthier from the clean cut all season?
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting question. I've seen some say that the lower cut allows more sunlight to get to the soil and keeping it warmer. That sounds like a reasonable argument. Other thoughts??
Click to expand...

Cutting lower is also forcing the turf to thicken, making it a better blanket insulating from temporary overnight low temps. Someone else posted an excellent article on why "tiger striping" occurs (frost damage) on taller turf and it made brief mention of low-cut turf fighting off dormancy longer. The article focuses on thermal convection within the canopy which may explain why manicured turf doesn't frost quite as easily.

(Article was posted by osturfman - here: http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=27752#p27752)

Back in my cool-season days, we would get frost on the shaded back slopes (rough) and the greens collars before the green itself. The greens would clear relatively quickly in the sun but we still couldn't mow until the collars and rough had cleared up enough to get a triplex turned around. Greens were at 0.125"-0.140", collars and approaches were 0.500"-0.563", rough was about 2".


----------



## Suaverc118

Is it too late to lay down some PRG?


----------



## wardconnor

Suaverc118 said:


> Is it too late to lay down some PRG?


I would say no. Not too late with those temps.

Those are perfect seeding temps.


----------



## Ware

It's fading, but much more green than the rest of the neighborhood. I'm hoping today was my final cut, but the forecast looks pretty mild this week. HOC is 0.450".


----------



## Ware

Just logging this dormancy photo for future reference.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I think you're just wanting to show close up how OCD you are about setting up your christmas lighting on the driveway :lol: I actually said tonight as I was backing up out of mine, "Man, I can't see anything. I wish I had my driveway lined like Ware's."

Is that about as brown as yours gets when it's dormant?


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Is that about as brown as yours gets when it's dormant?


No, it will go completely dormant - usually before now. We've had a warm snap though.


----------



## Ware

It's time to revive this thread. :yahoo:

It looks like my last post here was as the bermuda was going dormant in 2017, but I had also started a special project thread called Ware's Winter Overseeding Project | 2017-18. It's worth reading if you are thinking about a winter overseeding project.

I mailed off a soil sample to Waypoint Analytical (Memphis location) today, and I hope to have the results back sometime next week. Waypoint was first mentioned on TLF by @Tellycoleman here. To collect my samples I used a tubular soil sampler that looks similar to this:








I sent in about 1 quart of soil that came from the 3-6" depth of several dozen plugs I pulled from the yard. It took a little while, but I'm fairly confident that I ended up with a sample that is representative of my lawn. Waypoint said they only need about a pint of soil for their S3M test, but to send about a quart since I was also wanting them to do a texture test. I will use the texture test results to refine a setting in my Rachio irrigation controller.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ware said:


> I sent in about 1 quart of soil that came from the 3-6" depth of several dozen plugs I pulled from the yard. It took a little while, but I'm fairly confident that I ended up with a sample that is representative of my lawn. Waypoint said they only need about a pint of soil for their S3M test, but to send about a quart since I was also wanting them to do a texture test. I will use the texture test results to refine a setting in my Rachio irrigation controller.


I used my texture test for the same thing with my Rachio and even adjusted my AV available water capacity and the efficiency percentile. But the texture test is addictive i can see myself trying to get on for each zone.
Rachio online community goes into so much dept on the subject of it will make your head spin. at http://community.rachio.com/


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'd be interested in more Rachio details - thats the controller I chose for my new irrigation system, despite the balking of my irrigation installer


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> ...despite the balking of my irrigation installer


Yeah, I think they like what they know. My installer had some positive experiences with Rachio, but I supplied my own controller when I had my system installed.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> It's time to revive this thread. :yahoo:
> 
> It looks like my last post here was as the bermuda was going dormant in 2017, but I had also started a special project thread called Ware's Winter Overseeding Project | 2017-18. It's worth reading if you are thinking about a winter overseeding project.
> 
> I mailed off a soil sample to Waypoint Analytical (Memphis location) today, and I hope to have the results back sometime next week. Waypoint was first mentioned on TLF by @Tellycoleman here. To collect my samples I used a tubular soil sampler that looks similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent in about 1 quart of soil that came from the 3-6" depth of several dozen plugs I pulled from the yard. It took a little while, but I'm fairly confident that I ended up with a sample that is representative of my lawn. Waypoint said they only need about a pint of soil for their S3M test, but to send about a quart since I was also wanting them to do a texture test. I will use the texture test results to refine a setting in my Rachio irrigation controller.


Neat :thumbup: 
Hope you'll share when you get the report back. Did you break up the cores and stir the samples together before you packaged them? BTW, how did you decide to sample the 3-6" depth?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Neat :thumbup:
> Hope you'll share when you get the report back. Did you break up the cores and stir the samples together before you packaged them? BTW, how did you decide to sample the 3-6" depth?


I will for sure share the results. I started by filling a quart bag, but dumped it in a gallon ziplock so I could mix it. Waypoint recommended 4-6", and my best guess is I was pulling the dirt from the 3-6" zone. I wasn't OCD about it though. What depth is ideal?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Meh, nothing is in stone. I guess I tend to agree with what a number of turf specialists and soil labs recommend for turf/lawns: Many recommend the top 4" (0-4). 
You can ignore what follows, as you know by now, I always need to get "wordy." 
The reason given is that the top 4" is where the most turf root mass is located. ( For KBG, only 15% of the root mass is below 8" and during a hot summer slough off, that can drop to 1%) Plus, as many nutrient amendments (like phosphorous, lime etc.) move down so slowly from the surface, sampling the whole profile will insure those nutrients are included in the sample. For example, if you sample just the 3-4" section and you add P because the soil report shows a P deficiency, the next year when you sample the 3-4" section, the report may very well still show a P deficiency because, although the P you previously added is in the top inch, it hasn't had time to spread down. If you sample the whole 0-4" section, that added P that's currently just in the top inch will get averaged into the results and be accounted for in the test results. I guess it would depend a lot on how often a person intended to test.
Here is an example of what can occur from a recent post on GW where the person sampled at the 6" then tested at the 4" level:




Looking forward to seeing what you hide under that beautiful turf.


----------



## Ware

Makes perfect sense. I tempted to send off another sample (0-4") just to see how different they are.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Nah. I should have mentioned that that person's tests were a year apart, but still...


----------



## Ware

So I measured my probe and sure enough it wasn't as long as I thought :lol:. I knew it was a 7" probe, but the top 2" are basically useless. Let me revise my statement slightly and say most of the plugs I sent in were from the 2-5" range. I've done a lot of leveling over the last couple seasons, so I scrapped the top 1.5-2" that had noticeably more sand in the profile.








Also, it's quite possible I misinterpreted their sampling instructions. Re-reading it, I don't see that they are asking for soil from the 4-6" depth, but 4-6" samples.


----------



## Ware

I'm exhausted, but here are some shots from today. I verticut in 4 directions with the Swardman to slice up the stolons reel good, then used the scarifier cartridge, which raked up much more material than I thought it would (in a good way). I removed about (12) 39-gallon bags worth of material from about 5,000ft2 of lawn today.

There is rain in the forecast tomorrow, so I got a pre-emergent app down before calling it a day. I still need to lower the HOC with the reel, but I just didn't have it in me today. I may have a visitor on Sunday that will want to help out with that. :mrgreen:

I haven't touched the back yard yet, other than spraying the PRG with herbicide last night.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> I measured my probe and sure enough it wasn't as long as I thought


That should go in the "joke of the day". :rofl:


----------



## Ridgerunner

I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ridgerunner said:


> I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.


OM is the enemy to me :lol: You have no idea how much that helps at removing all that material :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

Do your neighbors think you are nuts yet? Going from that pretty green prg to what looks like dirt. Lol


----------



## Spammage

gijoe4500 said:


> Do your neighbors think you are nuts yet? Going from that pretty green prg to what looks like dirt. Lol


The PRG was only in the back, but I assure you that his neighbors think he is crazy. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> The PRG was only in the back, but I assure you that his neighbors think he is crazy. :thumbup:


^^^ What he said. :bandit:


----------



## wardconnor

Wait..... You accept visitors to help do lawn work?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Wait..... You accept visitors to help do lawn work?


Only on days that end with 'Y'.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Mightyquinn said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> OM is the enemy to me :lol: You have no idea how much that helps at removing all that material :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I have scalped and verticut my KBG twice in the past for overseeding. I can appreciate the amount of material produced. :nod:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I may have a visitor on Sunday that will want to help out with that. :mrgreen:


Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## Ware

For those who have scalped dry, dormant bermudagrass...


----------



## g-man

Ridgerunner said:


> I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.


There is a mistake in this statement. Those bags are all weeds, Bermuda weed.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

g-man said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a mistake in this statement. Those bags are all weeds, Bermuda weed.
Click to expand...

Careful now, you might find 15 bags of OM headed your way...


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a mistake in this statement. Those bags are all weeds, Bermuda weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful now, you might find 15 bags of OM headed your way...
Click to expand...

Hey @Ware how about you send me a bag of that weed OM?

It would look good at my house right?


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe all of the weed free OM you warm season guys throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a mistake in this statement. Those bags are all weeds, Bermuda weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful now, you might find 15 bags of OM headed your way...
Click to expand...

Yes, don't be alarmed if you see one of these in front of your house...










*Fun fact: ABF is HQ'd here in Fort Smith, AR.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

All this talk about bags of weed made me remember that you're in AR, and not CO...


----------



## Ware

This just hit my inbox so I haven't had time to digest it, but wanted to throw it out here...


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> This just hit my inbox so I haven't had time to digest it, but wanted to throw it out here...


I'm extremely worried about your Boron levels. You may want to torch the lawn and lay down some AstroTurf before it's too late


----------



## wardconnor

gatormac2112 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just hit my inbox so I haven't had time to digest it, but wanted to throw it out here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely worried about your Boron levels. You may want to torch the lawn and lay down some AstroTurf before it's too late
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah.... What he said


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> I'm extremely worried about your Boron levels...


That would explain those funny stripes in my back yard last fall...


----------



## J_nick

I like the salt and pepper look. I'll give it a go with the Bermuda this season but it will look nothing like that yankee grass. Bermuda is just too strong to stripe like that.


----------



## Rockinar

Ware said:


> For those who have scalped dry, dormant bermudagrass...


That was me last week. Next time....dust mask.


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just hit my inbox so I haven't had time to digest it, but wanted to throw it out here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely worried about your Boron levels. You may want to torch the lawn and lay down some AstroTurf before it's too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah yeah.... What he said
Click to expand...

I'm game to torching some bermuda. When? Spring break?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

That lawn is boss, bro. PR looks saawwweeeeeeeeeettttt


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware,
When is the last time prior to the test that you applied N and how much?
I can't remember if you ere going to request a texture classification test or not. Looks like you did?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Ware,
> When is the last time prior to the test that you applied N and how much?
> I can't remember if you ere going to request a texture classification test or not. Looks like you did?


Last Nitrogen app to the whole lawn was 9/25/17 at about 0.8 lb/M. The back yard got some Nitrogen after the PRG overseed last fall, but that area is only about 25% of my total lawn size (i.e. only about 25% of the plugs I pulled came from that area).

And yes, I paid the $25 for the texture analysis. The texture results were basically what I expected, but good to know my Rachio settings are where they should be.


----------



## SCGrassMan

What did the soil analysis cost?


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> What did the soil analysis cost?


Their S3M test (pH, P, K, Mg, Ca, OM, CEC, % cation saturations, B, S, Fe, Mn, Cu, Zn, Na) is $16.50. The Nitrogren test was a $3.50 adder. The soil texture analysis was a $25 adder. The texture analysis is not something I would do every year.


----------



## SCGrassMan

oh wow! That's extremely reasonable! Any kind of referral link etc so I can get you credit?


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> oh wow! That's extremely reasonable! Any kind of referral link etc so I can get you credit?


No, I think @Tellycoleman was the first here at TLF to mention Waypoint. I think he saw @thegrassfactor mention them on YouTube.

Also, the Nitrogren test was just sort of for fun too. It gets applied at about the same rate every season no matter what.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks Ware. Just wondered what your soils perc rate/texture was based on your tested N levels. Wasn't sure if you were feeding that PRG all winter or not.
A couple of things as you review your test and decide which nutrients you want to adjust:
Thanks to G-man, there is an easy tutorial to help determine/calculate application rates and soil reserve building. It's based on MSLN values which are heavily weighted to reduce costs. As homeowners, we are more interested in maximum aesthetics than cost (within reason), so we aren't tied to MLSN and a higher safety zone of nutrients held in soil reserve is probably more desireable (within reason as we don't want to create nutrient imbalances or higher incidences of disease any more than greens superintendents want to). Find link here: http://www.turfhacker.com/2018/03/mlsn-math-step-by-step.html
You can use the SLAN ranges for Mehlich III (M3 values that fall into that range are expected to show a plant response with an addition of nutrient 50% of the time. Values for low CEC soils, like yours, will be closer to the bottom of the range)) in my soil test thread to get an idea where your reported values fall. Before you finalize a plan, I would suggest you look at the PACE SLAN recommended values and the MSLN (specifically developed based on low CEC soils) values too in order to get a "feel" for what you have and where you might want to be based on the current research.
pH of soil when samples are taken in the early Spring are usually the highest of the year and soil tends to get more acidic through the Summer with maximum acidity occurring in the Fall. 
Anything nutrient that tests below SLAN and particularly below MLSN should *definitely* be considered for amending. Same for anything that a soil test rates "very low. Generally speaking, there is a 75-85% likelihood that the plant will respond positively to adding that nutrient. 
Anything that falls into the "low" range on a report indicates that there is a 51-75% likelihood that the plant will respond positively to an addition, so adjustment should receive serious consideration.
I lean towards PACE's SLAN recommendations for P (>54 ppm, in the 55-70 range) and K (>110 ppm higher values as CEC increases, but balanced within a 1:1 to 3:1 ratio of Mg:K).

I was a bit surprised to see Waypoint recommend 8#/M of N. How close are you to that?

Look forward to seeing your analysis and determinations of what you decide to amend. If I can help in any formulas/calculations give me a PM.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> ...I was a bit surprised to see Waypoint recommend 8#/M of N. How close are you to that?


Yeah, I don't use quite that much N. I'm probably close to 4lb/M/yr.


----------



## Davie_Gravy

8Lbs MAY be due to the class (bermudagrass fairway), of which ware's lawn is not, so can use less.


----------



## Ware

Davie_Gravy said:


> 8Lbs MAY be due to the class (bermudagrass fairway), *of which ware's lawn is not*, so can use less.


I take offence at this statement.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Davie_Gravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8Lbs MAY be due to the class (bermudagrass fairway), *of which ware's lawn is not*, so can use less.
> 
> 
> 
> I take offence at this statement.
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Davie_Gravy

:lol: 
You know your lawn is fairway grade...or better. Yours just doesn't get the butt whippin' that a golf course fairway gets...luckily. What would occur if you did put down that much N each season? Simply would result in you having to increase the frequency of your maintenance practices?


----------



## Ware

I guess to their credit they also say 1 lb/M every 4-6 weeks until early fall in the comments - which is a pretty standard N recommendation for Bermuda.

At 8 lbs/M annually, I would probably need to buy one of these. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


>


This is a beautiful lawn there Ware. Very impressive. I could use some pointers.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> ...I could use some pointers.


1) Move south. :spiteful:


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I could use some pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Move south. :spiteful:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

So my thought are the phrase "the south will rise again" are from our cool season friends hoping us in the transition zone will go back to a cool season grass and mow at +3 inches.


----------



## wardconnor

Cory said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I could use some pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Move south. :spiteful:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

👿


----------



## Tellycoleman

@Ware Its interesting that your test didnt recommend a lime application. Your PH was 6.0
My PH of 6.1 had a recommendation of 40#/k. I wonder does it have anything to do with grass selection I picked Bermuda Lawn instead of Fairway.


----------



## ABC123

Ever contact the city about the chipped curb? Lol


----------



## g-man

Tellycoleman said:


> @Ware Its interesting that your test didnt recommend a lime application. Your PH was 6.0
> My PH of 6.1 had a recommendation of 40#/k. I wonder does it have anything to do with grass selection I picked Bermuda Lawn instead of Fairway.


Terry, lime is recommended to increase calcium in the soil, not just around the ph. A ph of 6 is just fine to grow grass. Ware does need to address his low potassium.


----------



## Ware




----------



## wartee

Ware said:


>


Hahahaha I love getting those. Usually they say I need aeration...despite my plugging it twice a year.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


>


LOL. I got one about three days ago.


----------



## Rickk567

I'm surprised Trent didn't recommend you raise the height of your mowing.


----------



## kds

Rickk567 said:


> I'm surprised Trent didn't recommend you raise the height of your mowing.


Exactly my thought!

I never get these door hangers. Either I live in a poor neighborhood or my turf is too far gone


----------



## Greendoc

The tag says it all. Last thing I want is tall, thick Bermuda. Short, thin, and green is what it should be. I have heard horror stories about this corporation. They do ok on cool season turf, but it unravels on warm season grass.


----------



## gatormac2112

Let's all mass text Trent


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> Let's all mass text Trent


 :lol:

Good catch - I fixed it. I'm sure he just goes to work every day like I do.


----------



## Redtenchu

To the credit of Trent, I did see *a* broad leaf weed in your lawn when I was there a few weeks ago...


----------



## Greendoc

Just one? Then Ware needs to mow higher and then have a Three Way application. On warm season turf, Tru-Green should be called Tru-Dead or Tru-Brown. I heard the stories in various places. A Terminex salesman saw me working on a lawn 10 years ago, said Tru-Green was coming to Hawaii. No sign of them here to this day. The homeowners here are an extremely tough crowd. "Trent" would not last a day dealing with them.


----------



## gatormac2112

Redtenchu said:


> To the credit of Trent, I did see *a* broad leaf weed in your lawn when I was there a few weeks ago...


----------



## Ware

No work today, so I spent the afternoon doing some lawn stuff. I drove up to northwest Arkansas to pick up some Potash from Winfield Solutions, then paid @ahartzell a quick visit to check out his lawn. :thumbup:








When I got home, I fired up the Swardman and took the front yard down to 7mm. The lawn is starting to green up, but it looks like I have some spring dead spot - time to cut it all up and lay something fancy! (I wish) :lol:

My yard is more level this spring than it ever has been at the beginning of the season - the aggressive leveling projects are definitely paying off. I probably won't do another one this year, but we'll see.

It was getting dark on me after I finished edging and cleaning up, but snapped a few pics...


























Tomorrow I will move to the back yard and scalp the PRG overseed. The PRG is definitely dying, and the bermuda is definitely greening up. It's too early to say for sure, but I may have accidentally turned this into a halfway seamless transition.


----------



## Ridgerunner

That backyard is a peach. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

That PRG looks so good I wish it was suitable for Alabama


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> No work today, so I spent the afternoon doing some lawn stuff. I drove up to northwest Arkansas to pick up some Potash from Winfield Solutions, then paid @ahartzell a quick visit to check out his lawn. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home, I fired up the Swardman and took the front yard down to 7mm. The lawn is starting to green up, but it looks like I have some spring dead spot - time to cut it all up and lay something fancy! (I wish) :lol:
> 
> My yard is more level this spring than it ever has been at the beginning of the season - the aggressive leveling projects are definitely paying off. I probably won't do another one this year, but we'll see.
> 
> It was getting dark on me after I finished edging and cleaning up, but snapped a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will move to the back yard and scalp the PRG overseed. The PRG is definitely dying, and the bermuda is definitely greening up. It's too early to say for sure, but I may have accidentally turned this into a halfway seamless transition.


There will be a level project!! (Trying to call my shots again).

Looks great ware. Backyard looks spot on.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> No work today, so I spent the afternoon doing some lawn stuff. I drove up to northwest Arkansas to pick up some Potash from Winfield Solutions, then paid @ahartzell a quick visit to check out his lawn. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home, I fired up the Swardman and took the front yard down to 7mm. The lawn is starting to green up, but it looks like I have some spring dead spot - time to cut it all up and lay something fancy! (I wish) :lol:
> 
> My yard is more level this spring than it ever has been at the beginning of the season - the aggressive leveling projects are definitely paying off. I probably won't do another one this year, but we'll see.
> 
> It was getting dark on me after I finished edging and cleaning up, but snapped a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will move to the back yard and scalp the PRG overseed. The PRG is definitely dying, and the bermuda is definitely greening up. It's too early to say for sure, but I may have accidentally turned this into a halfway seamless transition.


Looks good! I think I have some spots like that also...but may be due to my super aggressive scalp :lol:

Thanks for the visit and yard-side consult!


----------



## g-man

Ware is doing yard visits? When are Indy, Rockford, il and Ohio visits?


----------



## gatormac2112

I'm waiting for my Alabama visit/consult


----------



## raldridge2315

gatormac2112 said:


> I'm waiting for my Alabama visit/consult


Where do I sign up?


----------



## gatormac2112

raldridge2315 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my Alabama visit/consult
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I sign up?
Click to expand...

I was hoping this is where we sign up :lol:


----------



## Ware

:lol:

I have no secrets. If I can do this stuff, anyone can. I will come drink your beer though. :thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have no secrets. If I can do this stuff, anyone can. I will come drink your beer though. :thumbup:


Grin!!


----------



## Ware

Put down some GrubEx (Chlorantraniliprole) and some greens grade Sulfate of Potash (0-0-50) ahead of some rain in the forecast tomorrow. The 90-110 SGN Potash flowed well through my spreader at a low rate. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

What is the Chlorantraniliprole for? Got grubs? That and Quinclorac are two chemicals I will probably never see in my state.


----------



## Ware

Greendoc said:


> What is the Chlorantraniliprole for? Got grubs? That and Quinclorac are two chemicals I will probably never see in my state.


No grubs, but I apply it in the spring each year as a preventive.


----------



## Greendoc

It is also effective on Sod Webworm and Armyworm as a preventative before they actually show up. Which is why I even want the stuff. Right now, I keep Dylox, Demand CS, and Arena in inventory to deal with lawn pests. I also have Merit, but that more for Chinch Bug in St Augustine.


----------



## Ware

Greendoc said:


> It is also effective on Sod Webworm and Armyworm as a preventative before they actually show up. Which is why I even want the stuff...


They stock it Lowe's here on the mainland. There are probably some cheaper generics, but I use so little of it that it is just as easy to pick it up while I'm there.


----------



## J_nick

I picked mine up at Walmart last year.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> I picked mine up at Walmart last year.


+1, I got a bag on clearance at the end of the season.


----------



## Greendoc

Now since this is widely used, any problems with it appearing in waterways or the water table? That is the reason given for not allowing it in Hawaii. A flawed, but exclusively used theoretical model using a chemical's soil chemistry properties is the reason why it has been opposed by the Department of Health. The same Department of Health that cannot seem to keep the beaches free of fecal bacteria contamination.


----------



## wardconnor

I see sand in your future &#128302;. It's like Lays potato chips. Can't just sand once.


----------



## Ware

Some cold weather has put the brakes on things, but after mowing the back yard through the winter I'm not complaining.

https://youtu.be/ca3pD-I23Ak


----------



## SGrabs33

I thought you might test your drone skills by going under your truck. Ha


----------



## Green

Greendoc said:


> It is also effective on Sod Webworm and Armyworm as a preventative before they actually show up. Which is why I even want the stuff. Right now, I keep Dylox, Demand CS, and Arena in inventory to deal with lawn pests. I also have Merit, but that more for Chinch Bug in St Augustine.


The one downfall of Chlorantraniliprole is that it's toxic to some marine life, such as shrimp. (I don't think it's a coincidence that shrimp and grubs look similar, lol.) Not to worry, there are biological grub prevention products coming soon (actually already available in a few states, such as CT and CA). I'd expect to see them approved in all 50 states within a few years. See the main grub control thread, second post, for further info.

@Ware : any recent updates on the backyard PR to Bermuda transition?


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> Ware : any recent updates on the backyard PR to Bermuda transition?


There is some footage of the back yard near the end of the video above. It is definitely dying.


----------



## Greendoc

Green said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also effective on Sod Webworm and Armyworm as a preventative before they actually show up. Which is why I even want the stuff. Right now, I keep Dylox, Demand CS, and Arena in inventory to deal with lawn pests. I also have Merit, but that more for Chinch Bug in St Augustine.
> 
> 
> 
> The one downfall of Chlorantraniliprole is that it's toxic to some marine life, such as shrimp. (I don't think it's a coincidence that shrimp and grubs look similar, lol.) Not to worry, there are biological grub prevention products coming soon (actually already available in a few states, such as CT and CA). I'd expect to see them approved in all 50 states within a few years. See the main grub control thread, second post, for further info.
> 
> @Ware : any recent updates on the backyard PR to Bermuda transition?
Click to expand...

No milky spore allowed in my state either. It also does not work on any other grubs besides the true Japanese Beetle. You know, I do not worry about most pesticides cautiously applied and under circumstances where the application will not drift, leach or run off past where it was intended. The majority of problems have been cause by applications of various products under circumstances where that movement will happen.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> Put down some GrubEx (Chlorantraniliprole) and some greens grade Sulfate of Potash (0-0-50) ahead of some rain in the forecast tomorrow. The 90-110 SGN Potash flowed well through my spreader at a low rate. :thumbup:


What's the Potash for? Also cool drone video. My lawn isn't as smooth and level (yet!) but it's about as far along in the greenup process.

Looking good!


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> What's the Potash for?


My soil test called for it...


----------



## SCGrassMan

Is that for the Potassium?


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> Is that for the Potassium?


 Yes, 0-0-50. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ugh. I still gotta do my soul analysis. Right now it's the $50 soil probe slowing me down, coupled with being too lazy to make my own. My buddy's son goes to Clemson though so he might could do it for free for a school project!


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> Ugh. I still gotta do my soul analysis. Right now it's the $50 soil probe slowing me down, coupled with being too lazy to make my own. My buddy's son goes to Clemson though so he might could do it for free for a school project!


You could just use a small garden shovel or bulb planter. Or for ~$50, a ProPlugger could pull double duty - pulling samples and plugging thin/bare spots in the lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Dude! That's perfect. I was looking for something that would do golf cup sized plugs for dog pee spots but this might work even better.


----------



## WBrown999

SCGrassMan said:


> Ugh. I still gotta do my soul analysis.


I think they administer those at the Scientology building.


----------



## SCGrassMan

WBrown999 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I still gotta do my soul analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they administer those at the Scientology building.
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## Ware

Resurrecting this thread from page 6... :shock:

I gave the lawn a cut at 0.3" this evening. It would be looking pretty good if it weren't for the SDS. I'll definitely be putting down a preventive fungicide in the fall, but for now it's just a waiting game until the bermuda heals those spots. My first Nitrogen app will probably go down in the next week or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Looks very American. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ral1121

@Ware how is the backyard doing? Very interested to see it compared to the front given your overseeding last fall.


----------



## mrigney

@Ware Amazing the difference in green-up in your yard vs mine. We're at about the same latitude, have had about the same temps this month. Wonder how much precipitation during the period coming out of dormancy affect green-up? We've had cool mornings, basically no days with highs above 75 (maybe 3 or 4 this month?) and ~9" of rain.


----------



## mrigney

(and yes, obviously there's the Tif vs Celebration difference, but Tif yards around my house are still not completely greened up either).


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Looks good Ware. I haven't caught the story on the flag paint for the mower. Did you do that or have someone do it for you? Looks good for obvious reasons. you have a good taste in trucks too :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Looks good Ware. I haven't caught the story on the flag paint for the mower. Did you do that or have someone do it for you? Looks good for obvious reasons. you have a good taste in trucks too :thumbup:


That's the demo Swardman they sent me. I think it was the first Swardman they sent to the U.S. - hence the paint job on the grass catcher. :thumbup:

I think I'm going to roll over 200k on the truck this week. :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Ware. I haven't caught the story on the flag paint for the mower. Did you do that or have someone do it for you? Looks good for obvious reasons. you have a good taste in trucks too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the demo Swardman they sent me. I think it was the first Swardman they sent to the U.S. - hence the paint job on the grass catcher. :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to roll over 200k on the truck this week. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Lol I bought my truck used last year with 20k miles. 14mo later is now has 22k miles.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> Resurrecting this thread from page 6... :shock:
> 
> I gave the lawn a cut at 0.3" this evening. It would be looking pretty good if it weren't for the SDS. I'll definitely be putting down a preventive fungicide in the fall, but for now it's just a waiting game until the bermuda heals those spots. My first Nitrogen app will probably go down in the next week or two. :thumbup:


"Pretty good"?!? That looks waaaayy better than mine. Mine seems to be gaining steam a lot slower than yours


----------



## wardconnor

What is sds?


----------



## Spammage

wardconnor said:


> What is sds?


Spring Dead Spot


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> What is sds?


Spring Dead Spot. It happens in Bermuda occasionally after really cold winters and late in the season nitrogen apps can cause it too.


----------



## Ware

Ral1121 said:


> Ware how is the backyard doing? Very interested to see it compared to the front given your overseeding last fall.


It was almost dark when I finished cutting it so I didn't get a photo, but it is definitely lagging behind. Granted, I scalped the front a little over 3 weeks before I scalped the back. Looking back at my notes I sprayed the first app of MSM on the rye the day before I started my scalp on the front.

Front on March 9:









Back on March 11:







I'll try to get a photo when it stops raining. The density of the bermuda in the back appears to have suffered some, but I'm pretty confident I can get it whipped back into shape. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

mrigney said:


> Ware Amazing the difference in green-up in your yard vs mine. We're at about the same latitude, have had about the same temps this month. Wonder how much precipitation during the period coming out of dormancy affect green-up? We've had cool mornings, basically no days with highs above 75 (maybe 3 or 4 this month?) and ~9" of rain.


I am way ahead of the rest of the neighborhood. Here is a look at my next door neighbor's lawn this morning. It is sometimes hard to believe we have the same grass.

​
Here is a look at my weather station stats for the last month:

​


----------



## raldridge2315

Over here in Decatur, it's 9.31 inches. I agree with @mrigney. @Ware, my lawn looks a little greener than your neighbors, but nothing like yours. We need some heat!

My Summary

March 26, 2018 - April 25, 2018
High Low Average
Temperature	83.1 °F	33.1 °F	58.6 °F
Dew Point	65.5 °F	19.6 °F	44.2 °F
Humidity 99% 19% 64.2%
Precipitation	9.31 in	--	--


----------



## Ware

Here is a closer look at the SDS - you can see the bermuda starting to creep inward, which will eventually repair each spot.

Here is a good read on SDS from NC State. I think my Potassium deficiency and our colder than normal winter were probably the greatest contributing factors. I will apply a fungicide preventatively in the fall when soil temperatures are between 60 and 80°F to try and keep it in check next spring.


----------



## Ware

@Ral1121 here is a look at the PRG to Bermuda transition in the back yard...


----------



## Redtenchu

Spammage said:


> Spring Dead Spot


Or it could be from the cup of fusilade II herbicide I poured on it while scalping a few months ago....


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spring Dead Spot
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be from the cup of fusilade II herbicide I poured on it while scalping a few months ago....
Click to expand...

Well, if you wouldn't have half-assed it I would be installing something fun like Lat 36 or Tifgrand. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Well, if you wouldn't have half-assed it I would be installing something fun like Lat 36 or Tifgrand. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Here is a closer look at the SDS - you can see the bermuda starting to creep inward, which will eventually repair each spot.
> 
> Here is a good read on SDS from NC State. I think my Potassium deficiency and our colder than normal winter were probably the greatest contributing factors. I will apply a fungicide preventatively in the fall when soil temperatures are between 60 and 80°F to try and keep it in check next spring.


I def have some of that. Have you thought about what fungicide you will be applying in the fall?


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> I def have some of that. Have you thought about what fungicide you will be applying in the fall?


I haven't, but probably something from the NC State table with a high efficacy rating.

​


----------



## Ware

I know not everyone ventures into the landscaping subforum so I wanted to link up a landscape lighting project I recently completed here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> I know not everyone ventures into the landscaping subforum so I wanted to link up a landscape lighting project I recently completed here. :thumbsup:


That looks great Ware! It would look better if that turf were somehow backlit as well though.


----------



## Ware

Lots of work on the lawn after work yesterday. We're expecting some widespread rain this evening/tomorrow, so I wanted to get some stuff out of the way:


I mowed the lawn again at 0.3". My last cut was Saturday evening (3 days).

I caught more clippings than I was expecting, so I went ahead and sprayed my first app of PGR.

I spread a couple bags of Milorganite I had leftover from last season (with the higher Fe content). This is my first Nitrogen app of the season.

I did another app of Sulfate of Potash to get help get my K up.


----------



## wardconnor

You are clearly not messing around.

That is one beautiful mower and spreader. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

A shot from this morning...


----------



## cnet24

Looks great @Ware . I snapped some pics of my lawn this AM as well and I'm going to post them in another thread- it's amazing how great the lawn looks the morning after a quick snip! It's funny we can't walk past our lawns without taking a picture, reminds me of taking pictures of a pet or child!


----------



## bauc54

Wow, looks great! How many leveling projects have you undertaken to get that result?

Also, will you please send some of that rain to west Texas?


----------



## Guest

Looks great Ware. I need some rain here also.&#128541;


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/JzGnpPkIGLk


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Thanks. It's not "there" yet, but the temps are starting to look favorable for some nice bermuda. :thumbsup:


----------



## lagerman72

Lawn's looking good Ware, and about to be a whole lot better with these temps coming. Nice video too! :nod:


----------



## Ware

Last week someone on YouTube told me I was cutting my grass too short...



> You need to raise your mower about 0.2 for the overall health. I see too many guys on the forum pushing for lower mowing heights, but in reality 419 and similar Bermuda's don't fair well with extended mowing periods below 0.450...


So I guess that makes me a rule breaker. :bandit:

I have been hanging around lawn forums for a few years now and one thing I have noticed is that some of the strongest opinions come from those who never share photos of their own lawn - armchair quarterbacks, if you will.


----------



## SCGrassMan

That lawn looks terrible. You should rip it out, start over, and deliver it to my yard


----------



## SCGrassMan

What even is a golf course that cuts Bermuda low?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware's the golf course flag? Looks awesome.


----------



## wardconnor

I am an armchair quarterback.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

In similar fashion the The Lawn Care Nut's Throw Er Down shirt I think we need a @wardconnor rule breaker shirt and a pisser offer one while we are at it.

Plus r/lawncare says you need to mow it at 4+ for the domination to work.

Anyways. Fantastic lawn. Look forward to some more face time on the videos.


----------



## wardconnor

Lol. People telling other people that they cannot do something that they are clearly doing and succeeding at is a REAL pisser offer.


----------



## TulsaFan

Fistertondeluxe said:


> In similar fashion the The Lawn Care Nut's Throw Er Down shirt I think we need a @wardconnor rule breaker shirt and a pisser offer one while we are at it.
> 
> Plus r/lawncare says you need to mow it at 4+ for the domination to work.
> 
> Anyways. Fantastic lawn. Look forward to some more face time on the videos.


+1 on the Pisser Offer t-shirt!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL

I'm in for one because I can find a good pisser offer without trying


----------



## SCGrassMan

TigerinFL said:


> I'm in for one because I can find a good pisser offer without trying


Amen


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> Last week someone on YouTube told me I was cutting my grass too short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to raise your mower about 0.2 for the overall health. I see too many guys on the forum pushing for lower mowing heights, but in reality 419 and similar Bermuda's don't fair well with extended mowing periods below 0.450...
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that makes me a rule breaker. :bandit:
Click to expand...

HAAAAAAA!!!!

Wait a minute, that means I am as well (especially the "green" I have that's lower than the amount they said you should raise).

Lawn looks great @Ware not like you're not going to, but keep on keepin' on!! :bandit:


----------



## Ware

Thanks! And don't get me wrong - I'm no turfgrass expert. I just rock what works for me until it doesn't. I prefer to start low knowing I will inevitably need to raise the HOC at some point during the season when I can't keep up with the mowing (vacation, work trips, etc). :smile:

I snapped this photo on my way out this morning...


----------



## TigerinFL

Shroom head


----------



## ahartzell

Lol me too


----------



## dtillman5

Looks like conditions are good for shrooms, edit.. and weeds. My yard this morning.


----------



## Ware




----------



## g-man

^ that looks so nice and level. I just imagine how it will look like with kbg.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> Last week someone on YouTube told me I was cutting my grass too short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to raise your mower about 0.2 for the overall health. I see too many guys on the forum pushing for lower mowing heights, but in reality 419 and similar Bermuda's don't fair well with extended mowing periods below 0.450...
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that makes me a rule breaker. :bandit:
> 
> I have been hanging around lawn forums for a few years now and one thing I have noticed is that some of the strongest opinions come from those who never share photos of their own lawn - armchair quarterbacks, if you will.
Click to expand...

Be honest, how much do those three little sand repair spots piss you off right now?


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> Be honest, how much do those three little sand repair spots piss you off right now?


It's Spring Dead Spot, and a lot.


----------



## csbutler

I've got several spots that took a heavy hit this winter. I would say mine average 3-5 feet in diameter. Its slowly filling in but it is definitely taking forever. Are you hitting yours with N?


----------



## cnet24

@Ware - really enjoying your videos on YouTube lately. The content is excellent and I'm excited to see where you take it!


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> @Ware - really enjoying your videos on YouTube lately. The content is excellent and I'm excited to see where you take it!


Thanks - I really appreciate that! I've been trying to step up my YouTube game and I'll definitely try to keep making them if the interest continues to grow. For anyone who hasn't already, feel free to subscribe at:

https://www.youtube.com/johnware​
:thumbsup:


----------



## jayhawk

Subscribed!


----------



## lawntips

Ware said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware - really enjoying your videos on YouTube lately. The content is excellent and I'm excited to see where you take it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I really appreciate that! I've been trying to step up my YouTube game and I'll definitely try to keep making them if the interest continues to grow. For anyone who hasn't already, feel free to subscribe at:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/johnware​
Click to expand...

I've really been enjoying your latest videos as well mate. Good to see your face. You're great on camera!


----------



## Ware

lawntips said:


> I've really been enjoying your latest videos as well mate. Good to see your face. You're great on camera!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> Subscribed!


Thanks!


----------



## Ware

csbutler said:


> I've got several spots that took a heavy hit this winter. I would say mine average 3-5 feet in diameter. Its slowly filling in but it is definitely taking forever. Are you hitting yours with N?


I'm not - I don't want to push a lot of growth on the rest of the yard. Have you thought about using a ProPlugger or something to transplant some healthy plugs into the middle?


----------



## csbutler

I will probably do that if I don't start seeing some growth in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tellycoleman

@Ware what hose cart and hose do you use. I saw it on you last video and I'm jealous. lol


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> Ware what hose cart and hose do you use. I saw it on you last video and I'm jealous. lol


Eley Portable Garden Hose Reel Cart with the optional extra capacity kit and 100ft of 3/4" Underhill Ultramax Blue Hose. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

So I dropped this soil test in the mail on Saturday...

https://youtu.be/rNu42gFFazI​
And received my results back from Waypoint via email earlier this morning... :thumbsup:

​
The first thing I noticed is it appears that I waaaaay overshot my Boron. I'm still trying to figure out what went wrong or if what I'm seeing is just a sampling/testing anomaly. For my Boron app I dissolved 0.5 lb of Boric Acid (17% B) and sprayed it over ~7,500 ft2... so my application rate was 0.011 lb/M (0.181 oz/M) - or about half of Waypoint's recommendation on my previous test. I'm not seeing any signs of toxicity, so I think I'll be fine.

I was glad to see my K come up, ditto for Cu. The S still needs some work.

Here is a look at my last test for reference...

​


----------



## Ridgerunner

Me thinks you test too soon.  
Values are looking good. :thumbup: Give it a little more time before the next test and you'll have a better idea of where your soil is really at after everything settles in.
What and how did you make the copper adjustment, or did I miss the specifics?
What adjustments are you making to counter the Spring Dead Spot?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Me thinks you test too soon.
> Values are looking good. :thumbup: Give it a little more time before the next test and you'll have a better idea of where your soil is really at after everything settles in.
> What and how did you make the copper adjustment, or did I miss the specifics?
> What adjustments are you making to counter the Spring Dead Spot?


I think you're right about letting it marinate a little longer next time. Looking at the dates, I honestly thought it had been longer than it really has.

My Cu adjustment was 2 lbs of Copper Sulfate (25.2% Cu) dissolved and sprayed over the ~7.5k. I split this into two separate apps a few weeks apart. SImilarly, I sprayed 2 lbs of Manganese Sulfate (32% Mn), but did not see much response in the latest test results. These were based on Waypoint's recommendation on my last test to add 0.10 lb/M of each element.

I'm hoping that resolving the K deficiency will help with the SDS and I am also planning on a preventive fungicide app before the bermuda goes dormant this fall.


----------



## Greendoc

The metallic nutrients such as Copper, Manganese, and Zinc have an effect on diseases. In another time, fungicides were compounds of one or more of those metals. Prior to 2000, a common fungicide for lawn diseases was Mancozeb(Zinc+Manganese ethylene bisdithiocarbamate). Application program consisted of 7-14 day sprayings of up to 8 oz of powdered material per 1000 sq ft. A lot of Zinc and Manganese was being applied. The first application of this fungicide often did not seem to do much. However, after several applications, most diseases were controlled. Other side effect was that grass normally turned rather green from the applications as if it were being fertilized. Manganese is one of the metals needed by plants to make chlorophyll.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/iWH_ZMo8qgo


----------



## JohnP

Dug the Ego blower. What spreader?


----------



## Ware

JohnP said:


> Dug the Ego blower. What spreader?


It's a Lesco 80lb spreader. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


>


Where did you acquire the greens grade from?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you acquire the greens grade from?
Click to expand...

My local Keeling Co. stocks it. It looks like they have a location in Knoxville.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you acquire the greens grade from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My local Keeling Co. stocks it. It looks like they have a location in Knoxville.
Click to expand...

I'll def find out it they do


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you acquire the greens grade from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My local Keeling Co. stocks it. It looks like they have a location in Knoxville.
Click to expand...

Found online is this comparable pricing to what you have paid?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Found online is this comparable pricing to what you have paid?


No, most of that cost is the "free" shipping. I get it at Keeling for $18-something a bag (50lb) before tax. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found online is this comparable pricing to what you have paid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, most of that cost is the "free" shipping. I get it at Keeling for $18-something a bag before tax. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Alright! That seemed high and unrealistic


----------



## Ware

Yeah it's definitely not worth $52.


----------



## Ware

Sprayed some Talstar P (7.9% Bifenthrin) today, as well as an FAS app...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

You ought to try a bag of the FEature for comparison sake


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> You ought to try a bag of the FEature for comparison sake


I have some on order. Trying to use up the FAS I still have on hand.


----------



## Redtenchu

I enjoyed the drone shot in this last video!

&#128076;&#127995; Well done &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Ware




----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


>


I think I'm drooling More over those ribs but it's a tough competition!

I haven't seen you mowing with the Swardman in a while?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> I think I'm drooling More over those ribs but it's a tough competition!
> 
> I haven't seen you mowing with the Swardman in a while?


Ha, thanks! I need to get it out and use it - I just love those 26" stripes. I also need to look into getting a grooved front roller for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm drooling More over those ribs but it's a tough competition!
> 
> I haven't seen you mowing with the Swardman in a while?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, thanks! I need to get it out and use it - I just love those 26" stripes. I also need to look into getting a grooved front roller for it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I put the grooved on the JD today. Hoping for good things.


----------



## Ware

@Thor865 I think they really help prevent the reel from "floating" when the turf gets very dense.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> @Thor865 I think they really help prevent the reel from "floating" when the turf gets very dense.


Good to know! Once this rain stops I'll be trying it out


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE

Amazing looking lawn. Im super jealous.


----------



## Ware




----------



## wardconnor

@g-man

Is it possible for me to be jealous of a weed?

I'm jealous Ware


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Ware said:


>


And there goes some more money. When are these available?


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes some more money. When are these available?
Click to expand...

Today :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

It has been hot, so I haven't been doing much on the lawn - sort of on cruise control for now...


----------



## lawntips

Ware said:


> It has been hot, so I haven't been doing much on the lawn - sort of on cruise control for now...


Looking awesome though mate! Love the colour.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware

Looks great for being on cruise control!


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/q0KtIxb-EAs


----------



## Redtenchu

Fantastic video, beautiful lawn. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware Real feel of 127 degrees :shock: Are you nuts! Lawn looks great :nod:


----------



## RayTL

Nice video @Ware ! Happy Independence Day all!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Ware said:


> It has been hot, so I haven't been doing much on the lawn - sort of on cruise control for now...


@Ware your Bermuda has a nice, even green color to it, what did you apply for those results?


----------



## Ware

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been hot, so I haven't been doing much on the lawn - sort of on cruise control for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware your Bermuda has a nice, even green color to it, what did you apply for those results?
Click to expand...

I have been using Milorganite for my Nitrogen source, SOP (0-0-50) for K, and FAS to give it a little extra color. PGR helps with the color too.


----------



## Ware




----------



## kolbasz

what is the tower in the middle of the front yard?


----------



## cnet24

kolbasz said:


> what is the tower in the middle of the front yard?


A nicely built sign that says "Keep off my grass!" :lol:


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the tower in the middle of the front yard?
> 
> 
> 
> A nicely built sign that says "Keep off my grass!" :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL, it's a column with the name of the subdivision on it - I'm on the corner lot at the entrance. There is another one across the street. Note it lays in street right-of-way, not _the middle of the front yard_. Despite what many people think, the curb is (usually) not your property line...


----------



## nt5000

Ware said:


>


That domination line tho! :thumbup: I think they deserve their own thread... or maybe a contest!? 
I feel the same way about scalps; deserve their own thread :lol: .


Ware said:


>


Tell us how you feel about that ditch. Is it a PITA?


----------



## Ware

nt5000 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how you feel about that ditch. Is it a PITA?
Click to expand...

It is the bane of my existence. I live in rural America and the subdivision was developed next to a county road (no curb and gutter). The ditch works like it is supposed to - it's just a giant PITA to maintain. I push mow it with a Honda HRX, and it starts looking extra crappy/scalped this time of year, but it's too hot outside for me to care. :lol:


----------



## Ware

nt5000 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That domination line tho!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:

He is retired and actually keeps a decent looking rotary cut lawn - I can't complain.


----------



## nt5000

Ware said:


> It is the bane of my existence. I live in rural America and the subdivision was developed next to a county road (no curb and gutter). The ditch works like it is supposed to - it's just a giant PITA to maintain. I push mow it with a Honda HRX, and it starts looking extra crappy/scalped this time of year, but it's too hot outside for me to care. :lol:


Haha I had a feeling. Looks like you do a good job keeping it as neat as possible though. So nice of you to maintain it for the county out of the kindness of your own heart.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> nt5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how you feel about that ditch. Is it a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the bane of my existence. I live in rural America and the subdivision was developed next to a county road (no curb and gutter). The ditch works like it is supposed to - it's just a giant PITA to maintain. I push mow it with a Honda HRX, and it starts looking extra crappy/scalped this time of year, but it's too hot outside for me to care. :lol:
Click to expand...

These exist around the corner from me. You should see them, weeds and knee high grass. Your scalped and burnt channel there look amazing in comparison. I'll try to slow down and take a picture the next time I go that way, the people don't care , at least you care and try


----------



## Ware

A couple photos from my mow last night...

I had to break out the Petzl Tikka XP to do my trimming, edging and blowing. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

#Dedication !


----------



## Ware

I think I'll print this and tape it to a bag of Milo. :bandit:


----------



## lawntips

Mate, That is beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

Do you use Milo? I assumed that was all FAS.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Do you use Milo? I assumed that was all FAS.


Yeah, my primary source of N has been Greens Grade Milo this year.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

@Ware Do you prefer your Toro or Swordsman reel mower?


----------



## Ware

The heat wave has made it difficult for me to maintain interest, but I'm hanging in there...


----------



## Fishnugget

Heatwave? Wait until you see my updated pics of my grass (heat stress) with the 120F heat wave.

Your lawn looks great btw, definitely a LOTM contender. What HOC is that?


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> Heatwave? Wait until you see my updated pics of my grass (heat stress) with the 120F heat wave.
> 
> Your lawn looks great btw, definitely a LOTM contender. What HOC is that?


I'm at 0.50".


----------



## Green

Looks awesome. Seems like it loves the crazy heat. Did you guys get above 102F?


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> ...Did you guys get above 102F?


My Wx station recorded 109.6 °F on Friday, July 20th at 5:24 PM.


----------



## Green

That is not normal heat! I think the record near me is 114, which most places in the US have hit once or twice since records were kept, and I never want to see that. 90 is going to feel good after what you're getting! Thankfully it's not 120 like in Texas!

I think my cool season grass would be partially dead after a week of 100s.


----------



## Ware

A couple from after my last cut...


----------



## BrewNight

Night mow! Love it!


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> A couple from after my last cut...


You didn't do a mid season scalp did you? What hoc are you maintaining at now vs beginning of season?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> You didn't do a mid season scalp did you? What hoc are you maintaining at now vs beginning of season?


I haven't yet, but it could use it. It still looks good, but I can tell it is starting to get a little puffy. I started the season around 3/8" and I am currently at 1/2". The heat wave last month kind of burned me out - I'm having trouble staying motivated.


----------



## Ware

Rocking along at 0.60"


----------



## iFisch3224

Beautiful @Ware! Inspiration & motivation. Well done sir! :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Ware I just read through all 21 pages. Your lawn is awesome! I thought I just wanted to touch up a few spots after my initial sand leveling, but your yard has got me wanting to bring on another huge load of sand next spring. Man, it looks great! Thanks for the forum, too. I know I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Ware

tcorbitt20 said:


> Ware I just read through all 21 pages. Your lawn is awesome! I thought I just wanted to touch up a few spots after my initial sand leveling, but your yard has got me wanting to bring on another huge load of sand next spring. Man, it looks great! Thanks for the forum, too. I know I'm learning a lot.


I appreciate the kind words. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Now if Auburn can just rebound this week... I don't suppose you're going to the game, are you?


----------



## wardconnor

@Ware Your lawn is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Ware said:


>


Is that a Yoder smoker?


----------



## Ware

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Yoder smoker?
Click to expand...

Good eye. It is a YS640 on the comp cart. :thumbup:


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Ware said:


> Good eye. It is a YS640 on the comp cart. :thumbup:


Very good. I'll provide the brisket and adult beverages. What time should I arrive for you to work some magic?


----------



## Redland1

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how many years you have been working on perfecting your lawn?
> 
> I'm two season in on mine with exponential improvement. I started with a lawn full of Crabgrass and Dallisgrass to something respectable. Some would consider it the best in the neighborhood but it doesn't hold a candle to your fine specimen.
> 
> 
> 
> It is FAR from perfect, but I started getting serious about the lawn in 2011 - I was mowing with a rotary, but following weed control and bermuda care guides from the University of Arkansas. I won _yard of the month_ in 2012 (the season after this photo was taken), but it's strange because I haven't won it since, despite working much harder. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first reel in 2013 - a Tru-Cut C27. I think I was maintaining somewhere around 0.75" in this photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grad school, a baby, and a major role change at work had me mostly sidelined in 2014 and 2015. I was still doing all the right things with regard to weed control, cultural practices, landscape improvements, etc, but I did go back to a rotary mower during that time.
> 
> I got my first greens mower (a 2009 Toro Greensmaster 1000) and did my first major leveling project in 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally broke down and had an irrigation system installed this spring, and followed that up with another leveling project back in May. The sand I had delivered on Friday is to address some additional settling of the irrigation trenches and some other problem areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that to say this - it's a lot of work, but there is no wizardry involved. Like a lot of things in life, your level of success is only predetermined by your level of effort. It sounds like you're definitely on the right track. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Auick question.Do you remember the HOC in the rotary cut picture?


----------



## Ware

Redland1 said:


> A quick question. Do you remember the HOC in the rotary cut picture?


Probably ~2".


----------



## Redland1

Ware said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question. Do you remember the HOC in the rotary cut picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably ~2".
Click to expand...

Looked great at that height.Im looking to be in that ball park this year with a rotary.What type of fert are you using?


----------



## Ware

Redland1 said:


> Looked great at that height.Im looking to be in that ball park this year with a rotary.What type of fert are you using?


You can have good looking rotary cut bermuda grass if you are doing everything else right.

I don't get too pick on my fertilizer. I've used Milorganite. I've used synthetic.


----------



## cglarsen

So the disease progresses no matter the obstacles....disturbing to know.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Ware said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question. Do you remember the HOC in the rotary cut picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably ~2".
Click to expand...

@Ware hate to bother you but is there anyway you can repost that 2 inch HOC pic of Bermuda.

Its a small thumbnail on my computer that I can't make larger.

Anyway...that gives us a rotary guys hope...from the small pic the yard looks awesome even rotary cut!


----------



## Ware

@ENC_Lawn, here you go...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Awesome Pic!

Thanks!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware one more question if you don't mind.

For us guys who have not made the jump to a REEL mower yet...your above picture at 2 inches looks so good I am curious as to what you suggest as far as a Rotary mower.

In other words whats the best way to go about getting the best look out of BERMUDA if you were only going to use a rotary,

Any particular Lawn Mower and width of cut you recommend? For example a HONDA 21 inch mower..etc.

Also is it possible to have the above look you did at 1.5 or even 1 inch HOC.

Does Mulching and Bagging make more sense a higher HOC?

Thanks


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> Ware one more question if you don't mind.
> 
> For us guys who have not made the jump to a REEL mower yet...your above picture at 2 inches looks so good I am curious as to what you suggest as far as a Rotary mower.
> 
> In other words whats the best way to go about getting the best look out of BERMUDA if you were only going to use a rotary,
> 
> Any particular Lawn Mower and width of cut you recommend? For example a HONDA 21 inch mower..etc.
> 
> Also is it possible to have the above look you did at 1.5 or even 1 inch HOC.
> 
> Does Mulching and Bagging make more sense a higher HOC?
> 
> Thanks


I think any decent rotary would probably yield similar results. I would mow as often as you can (2-3x week), as low as you can (without scalping), and consider using PGR and reduced Nitrogen rates to stay on top of it. One downside to rotary is when you inevitably need to raise the HOC during the season to avoid scalping, most rotary mowers are going increase by like 1/2" with each setting. Greens mowers and even some homeowner reels are infinitely adjustable within their range - so you're never faced with making those huge HOC adjustments.

I think it would be tough to maintain Bermuda at 1-1.5 with a rotary without scalping. Maybe if the lawn was smooth as glass, but at that point you're probably going to want a reel mower anyway. The mechanics of a reel cut is just totally different when mowing Bermuda, but you can have a respectable looking lawn mowing with a rotary if you're doing everything else right. :thumbup:


----------



## Brackin4au

I agree. I kept my Bermuda at 1.25-1.5" last year with a toro 21" rotary, and most of the time it looked pretty decent, but I definitely had plenty of "rotary circles" from random dips causing scalps. Also, the tearing of the grass blade is basically unavoidable with a rotary, which contributes a lot to the loss of nice solid green look to the grass. When you have tearing it still looks green, but kind of hazy. I sharpened my blades every 2 mows, and still had blade tearing.


----------



## cnet24

@Ware any plans for the YouTube channel this year? I've always enjoyed your videos and channel.


----------



## Brackin4au

cnet24 said:


> @Ware any plans for the YouTube channel this year? I've always enjoyed your videos and channel.


+1


----------



## dtillman5

cnet24 said:


> @Ware any plans for the YouTube channel this year? I've always enjoyed your videos and channel.


+1


----------



## J_nick

The people have spoken, the people want YouTube videos!


----------



## Thor865

J_nick said:


> The people have spoken, the people want YouTube videos!


Yes!!!!!


----------



## dtillman5

Thor865 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people have spoken, the people want YouTube videos!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Ware

With the generous help of @DJLCN (reel friends help scalp), I verticut and scalped my front and side yard yesterday. We got almost an inch of rain early in the morning, so that helped cut down on the dust. I ran the Classen in two directions, sucked up the debris with the Honda HRX, then mowed at 1/2" with the Toro GM1600. I think we ended up with (9) 39-gallon yard bags full of clippings from the ~5,500ft2 front/side yard.

Before:








During:








After:


----------



## Austinite

Wait. Didn't you do that recently? Or did I watch him an old video?

Man I love your yard. Even dormant looks amazing. Lol.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> With the generous help of @DJLCN (reel friends help scalp), I verticut and scalped my front and side yard yesterday. We got almost an inch of rain early in the morning, so that helped cut down on the dust. I ran the Classen in two directions, sucked up the debris with the Honda HRX, then mowed at 1/2" with the Toro GM1600. I think we ended up with (9) 39-gallon yard bags full of clippings from the ~5,500ft2 front/side yard.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Ware you scalped to 1/2in? You maintaining higher hoc this year?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Ware you scalped to 1/2in? You maintaining higher hoc this year?


Not sure yet - that's all I had time/energy for yesterday. Our forecast is not favorable for bermuda growth, so I still have some time.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/a0sHtpxjB3E


----------



## Ware

Me: After we finish with this one we're going to get the reel mower out.

Her: Oh, so that one is a pretend mower?

Me: Yes. It. Is.

:lol:


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> Me: After we finish with this one we're going to get the reel mower out.
> 
> Her: Oh, so that one is a pretend mower?
> 
> Me: Yes. It. Is.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware you scalped to 1/2in? You maintaining higher hoc this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure yet - that's all I had time/energy for yesterday. Our forecast is not favorable for bermuda growth, so I still have some time.
Click to expand...

Ok I was just making sure I wasn't about to do something crazy. I'm gonna try to get mine down to .2 bench if it'll go down that low.

And thanks for making a new YouTube video. We all missed you.


----------



## jabopy

The video is great John, I got two this morning! Yours and the unsalted butter hoarder!!


----------



## Ware

I'm slacking on my lawn (and lawn updates) this year. Life has been busy, so the lawn has not been a top priority. Here are my most recent photos after mowing with the demo Masport Rotarola I have on loan. HOC is 3/4".


----------



## Tmank87

Wish my slacking turned out like that!


----------



## The_iHenry

Tmank87 said:


> Wish my slacking turned out like that!


No lie!


----------



## cnet24

Still stripes better than my TruCut


----------



## Cory

Looks nice mowed with that mower. Wonder how it would look on a lawn that hasn't had as much sand on it


----------



## OD on Grass

Looks great!


----------



## Buffalolawny

Cory said:


> Looks nice mowed with that mower. Wonder how it would look on a lawn that hasn't had as much sand on it


Mowing only looks good if the prep work has done correctly.

Like spray painting a car.

Paint - You dont want to see sanding marks, over spray, bog dust everywhere, tape marks, fisheyes in the clear.

Lawn - Remove bumps, weeds, water properly, fertilize correctly, correct mowing techniques.


----------



## Cory

Buffalolawny said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice mowed with that mower. Wonder how it would look on a lawn that hasn't had as much sand on it
> 
> 
> 
> Mowing only looks good if the prep work has done correctly.
> 
> Like spray painting a car.
> 
> Paint - You dont want to see sanding marks, over spray, bog dust everywhere, tape marks, fisheyes in the clear.
> 
> Lawn - Remove bumps, weeds, water properly, fertilize correctly, correct mowing techniques.
Click to expand...

I understand. But a lot of people may buy this mower that haven't put tons of sand on their lawn like we do


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> I'm slacking on my lawn (and lawn updates) this year. Life has been busy, so the lawn has not been a top priority. Here are my most recent photos after mowing with the demo Masport Rotarola I have on loan. HOC is 3/4".


Had no idea rotary mower went that low...awesome! How do you like it?


----------



## Ware

@ctrav check out that link I posted. I shared all my thoughts about it there.


----------



## Buffalolawny

Cory said:


> Buffalolawny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice mowed with that mower. Wonder how it would look on a lawn that hasn't had as much sand on it
> 
> 
> 
> Mowing only looks good if the prep work has done correctly.
> 
> Like spray painting a car.
> 
> Paint - You dont want to see sanding marks, over spray, bog dust everywhere, tape marks, fisheyes in the clear.
> 
> Lawn - Remove bumps, weeds, water properly, fertilize correctly, correct mowing techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand. But a lot of people may buy this mower that haven't put tons of sand on their lawn like we do
Click to expand...

I agree but it upto the salesman and partially the user determine if that mower is for them/their customer.
You would not sell it to LCN the way he keeps his lawn or a general lawn service guy bashing it around. But you would to Mr Ward or Mr Knorr and a good portion of LOTM nominated enthusiasts.


----------



## Thor865

Ware does this mean your greensmaster 1600 is up for sale?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Ware does this mean your greensmaster 1600 is up for sale?


Ha, no the Masport is just a demo. It cuts nice, but it's not a reel.


----------



## Ware

I mowed last night and "de-winterized" my irrigation system. We have had a wet spring - 9.97" in May and 10.40" in June. :shock:


----------



## Ware

Terrible timing with the holiday, but we're not hanging out here tomorrow and the lawn was getting puffy, so I scalped it down a little to reset. Applied some Carbon X - watering it in now.


----------



## Ware

How did I let this fall to page 7?

Here is some celebrity guest-mow action from earlier this month...

@Redtenchu 


@dfw_pilot 


@J_nick


----------



## kds

Gosh I love that backyard!!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Brackin4au

That's gorgeous... @Ware is that a thin trench along the inside border of your ditch?


----------



## Ware

Brackin4au said:


> That's gorgeous... Ware is that a thin trench along the inside of your ditch?


Yes it is - I cut in a natural edge. My plan is to replace the bermuda in the ditch with a ground cover like asian jasmine so I do not have to mow it anymore.


----------



## Brackin4au

Ware said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's gorgeous... Ware is that a thin trench along the inside of your ditch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is - I cut in a natural edge. My plan is to replace the bermuda in the ditch with a ground cover like asian jasmine so I do not have to mow it anymore.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I look forward to seeing that transition. Ditches are the worst!

Edit - just saw your thread about the ditch renovation ha :roll:


----------



## FRD135i

@Ware Am I missing posts on the rye transition?


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> Ware Am I missing posts on the rye transition?


I didn't document it this time around. It was kind of a last minute decision/rush job, but I basically followed the same plan:

Ware' Winter Overseeding Project


----------



## Ware

@OD on Grass and @LeftTool stopped by today. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/-B_DwaL70bM

https://youtu.be/1Qn4jYAYLns


----------



## Dangerlawn

The lawn looks amazing... Really makes me want to try it next year.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/afNiLaPpGBU


----------



## g-man

@Ware bump. How is this lawn yard looking?


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> @Ware bump. How is this lawn yard looking?


It's looking pretty terrible. Lots of spring dead spot and cool temps delayed green-up. :bd:


----------



## g-man

Oh! I thought you were mowing by now.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Oh! I thought you were mowing by now.


I think I have mowed twice. This evening will be the third time.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware bump. How is this lawn yard looking?
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking pretty terrible. Lots of spring dead spot and cool temps delayed green-up. :bd:
Click to expand...

You have SDS every year seems like. Have you ever applied headway in late fall before dormancy to try and mitigate it?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> You have SDS every year seems like. Have you ever applied headway in late fall before dormancy to try and mitigate it?


I haven't applied "Headway", but I did apply a couple rounds of Propiconazole and Azoxystrobin (the 2 AI's in Headway), along with some Sulfate of Potash to boost my K ahead of dormancy.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have SDS every year seems like. Have you ever applied headway in late fall before dormancy to try and mitigate it?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't applied "Headway", but I did apply a couple rounds of Propiconazole and Azoxystrobin (the 2 AI's in Headway), along with some Sulfate of Potash to boost my K ahead of dormancy.
Click to expand...

Interesting that you still got SDS then. The PRG overseed has caused the front to be drastically behind the back for me but no SDS


----------



## ChiTX2015

@Ware @Thor865 I'm in Dallas and currently the low and high temp is hovering right around 60 and 90 degrees. I was thinking its too soon to control disease or apply fungicide. Is that not the case? Should I start applying some disease control?


----------



## Ware

Long time no update...

Happy Independence Day!

I would say my lawn is not where it usually is this time of year, but I'll play the hand I'm dealt. :thumbup:

Would you believe I have only made one fertilizer app this year, and haven't even turned on my irrigation meter yet?! :shock:


----------



## Redtwin

Show us your ditch! I know you said you bailed on it once you got the new property but I'd be curious how the ground cover did.


----------



## Ware

Redtwin said:


> Show us your ditch! I know you said you bailed on it once you got the new property but I'd be curious how the ground cover did.


It's dead, and I'm not spending the time/money on planting ground cover. I won't be here long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Ware

I applied Prodiamine at the 3-month rate on September 10.

With rain in the forecast, I sprayed a bottle of Kabuto Fungicide SC this morning to combat Spring Dead Spot.


----------



## Ware

Rain in the forecast tonight, so I decided to apply another 3-month rate of a Prodiamine. That should carry me through to spring. I pretty much always do the 6-month rate with good success, so I'm not sure what made me want to get fancy this year.

I also found about an apps worth of Propiconazole 14.3 in my cabinet, so I applied it at 4 oz/M to help combat the Spring Dead Spot and finish off off the jug.

The weather is making a big turn this week. I'm excited for fall. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865

Same here with the weather. I remember last year it was still 90's out and I hadn't even overseeded prg yet. Transition zone for ya.

I know your gonna be missing those prg stripes this fall/winter


----------



## marcjw

wow...nice lawn man!


----------



## Ware

I spot sprayed some breakthrough weeds this evening. They were pretty bad in my ditch.

Believe it or not, I haven't even mowed yet this season. :shock:

We should be moving to the new house within the next ~6 weeks, and the new owner isn't going to reel mow it, so I didn't bother starting the season reel low. My plan is to just cut it with my Honda rotary until we move, but it really hasn't grown out enough for that yet. We had a low of 28°F one night last week that really pumped the brakes on spring green-up. There is over 3" of rain in the forecast later this week, so I'll probably do a clean-up mow ahead of that.

Last weekend I paid a couple guys to trim my shrubs, dig out and replace 10 I lost to Winter Storm Uri, and re-mulch all the beds. Most of our energy has been focused on the new house, so I really didn't have it in me to do it myself.

While I was out spraying this evening, I spent some time reflecting on the hundreds of hours of love and energy I've poured into this yard. Realizing it's about to look like every other yard in the neighborhood, the quote below came to mind. The second law of thermodynamics also came to mind - which basically says that without constant energy input, things naturally trend toward maximum disorder. I would say that's especially true with lawn care.

Thank you to everyone for following me on this journey. I couldn't have done it without the support of this extraordinary community. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

It's been great watching you and your lawn obsession over the past number of years @Ware. I know may people got their start watching your Journal and YouTube videos. Kudos to you! Looking forward to all of your highjinks in your new lawn :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

As level and awesome as that lawn was, it should have been a requirement of the new owner to reel mow it &#128514;&#128514;. Looking forward to seeing your next lawn and how it transforms over the years. I know you have some land or what not now, but hopefully there is some reel mowing in its future.


----------



## Ware

Thanks @SGrabs33 and @Txmx583. I'm still trying to figure out what lawn care is going to look like with 3.5 acres to maintain. There is an urge to have everything planned out and ready to go right away, but as most of us have figured out, lawn care is more of a journey. I'm anxious to see where it takes me.

Here is a link to my new lawn journal: Ware's Lawn 2.0


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> Thanks @SGrabs33 and @Txmx583. I'm still trying to figure out what lawn care is going to look like with 3.5 acres to maintain. There is an urge to have everything planned out and ready to go right away, but as most of us have figured out, lawn care is more of a journey. I'm anxious to see where it takes me.
> 
> Here is a link to my new lawn journal: Ware's Lawn 2.0


The journey is the best part in my opinion!! Excited to follow along!!


----------



## Redtwin

Ware said:


> While I was out spraying this evening, I spent some time reflecting on the hundreds of hours of love and energy I've poured into this yard. Realizing it's about to look like every other yard in the neighborhood, the quote below came to mind. The second law of thermodynamics also came to mind - which basically says that without constant energy input, things naturally trend toward maximum disorder. I would say that's especially true with lawn care.


Entropy is always increasing, especially in our lawns.

*∆S>0*


----------



## cnet24

Right in the feels. Excited to see what is to come for you at your new home!

On another note- these poor people moving into your house and the expectations on them


----------



## Txmx583

cnet24 said:


> Right in the feels. Excited to see what is to come for you at your new home!
> 
> On another note- these poor people moving into your house and the expectations on them


You know some guy is going to move in and throw St Aug sod on top and maintain a 5" HOC 😂😂😂


----------



## nichord

I feel the expectations/pressure to carry on from Ware's GM 1600. I swear it mumbles bad words every time it hits a bump in my yard (which is a lot). Something about Ware would not approve! Have tractor on stand by and rigged my old John Deere lawn cart with a winch to help dump. Very large sand leveling project coming soon. Tractor to put sand in cart and winch to dump cart. Did a small amount of leveling in front yard last year and didn't make a dent. Lawn is over an acre and was greening up and getting some stripes until last week freeze knocked it out. Cutting at 5/8" until I can do the leveling and then probably back off to .75" for summer and figure out how much I can reel mow. I will start a thread as soon as the Bermuda comes back out of the cold. Just a shout out that his old mower is putting in the work!


----------

